

Copying Is Not Theft - sinned
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100413/0719158992.shtml
Video by Nina Paley about Copying...<p>the FBI "warning" at the beginning is particularly great.
======
DanielStraight
I don't think making semantic distinctions is what the copyright discussion
needs.

The video says that theft leaves one less thing behind. Copying a song leaves
one less sale (or one less potential sale) for the company that owns the song.
That copying a song is not a physical act resulting in one less song in one
place and one more song in your possession is an irrelevant distinction.

Copying may not be theft, but both copying and theft are ways of acquiring
something through inappropriate means at someone else's expense.

------
chrisbennet
"If copying isn't theft then I suppose you won't mind if I copy and turn in
your term paper before you do (thus making your paper worth less). After all,
you still have your term paper right?"

I suppose I should take heart that those condone copying/stealing others
creations must have some conscience left. Otherwise they wouldn't have to
resort to such weak rationalizations as this.

